# Loader Operators!!!!!!! license



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I know how to use front loaders but I am worry if someone want people but require special license like commercial license.

How I get that? Do they have test to make sure you pass their exam how hard? How many questions?


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

There is Heavy equipment schools. You have to go there to get your license.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

But what name it is? 

Do we have that in Michigan? How much cost class?


I already talk to person at business say don't need license and age limit but they want person with lot experience. I do have close to 8 years with many tractors plus know how to use it without help.

So I told them do they hired person who grow up with many equipments so they yes but they say next week they will read info like resume.

I hope get job because I enjoy use big machine to clear snow.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Heres a couple of links to different schools http://www.earthmoverschool.com/
and http://www.equipment-school.com/ and http://www.heavy-equipment-school.com/ and http://www.operator-school.com/

just to list a few.. or you can goto www.google.com and type in heavy equipment school in the search bar and hit enter Hope this helps


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

From what ive heard those schools are good for nothin. When it comes to finding a job, they are usually looking for "on the job experience" in this case. Snow removal. So even though you grew up in machines does always mean your fit for job. And if you do have experience then proof of that should be all you need. As far a a liscence goes, there are no Official Operator liscences( At least in IL). And if there are most are obtained through Unions.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok they told me I don't need special license for that but they want anyone who know how to use tractors so she say skid steer use 2 joystick sound like ZTR mean Zero Turn rider that you see someone use those for commercial mow.

They say if you got job it your responsible to go there to clear snow off park lot or another thing then leave machine there.

To me I could try drive skid steer but is skid steer dangerous if didn't use right way?


One big problem they want someone who is available 24 hour but I could do in early morning or afternoon to night.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

In MASS you don't need to go to school to get a hydraulics license. (that's what they call a heavy equipment operators license). I've had mine for 4 years. All I needed to do was sign up for the class and then pay the $75 exam fee. That and a little common sense and your licensed to drive anything except a crane. 

Skid steers are probably the easiest pieces of heavy equipment to learn how to operate. Two levers and two foot pedals. Give it a try.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Usually the employer just lets you drive it and he see how you make out. If your good he hires you.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

There are only one or two states that require a special license to operate heavy equipment with mass being the one that I know about. As far as Mich, no you dont need a license, however, with the way things are going, eventually every state will probably require a license of some sort. Some schools are crap. But there are also good schools that teach alot, I went to the ATS school and would recommend it to anyone looking to do this. 

In mass you didnt need to go to a school for your hydraulics license, now you do. They just passed that last April or may.

Also, I beg to differ on a ss being the easiest, I would say a loader is by far the easiest. Gas pedal, Brake, Steering wheel (just like a car), and joystick for bucket.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I know a girl who operates big equipment (she is a little DOLL), and she got into it by being a flag/sign person for traffic for construction sites. The owner or manager or someone asked her if she would like to learn how to operate some equipment. She started on a skid steer, and went to a backhow tractor, and grew from there. I found out later, subsequently, from one of the supervisors of a company, that she is a master with a large excavator and backhoe. They trust her to do things that even some of the vets are leary of. He said that she just has a knack and a steady eye and hand. I guess she has a good eye and talent with a bulldozer, too. She is now union, and makes a good living - loving her work all the while.xysport


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

When I was in college I worked on a crew installing in-ground swimming pools. One day the Foreman finished with the bobcat but left it in the back yard. The next day I knew he was going to take it back to the shop. So when I got to the job site before anyone I got in figured out how to start it and drove it out front and parked in behind the trailer. When the Foreman got there he said "I didn't know you knew how to run one of them" I said "ya not a problem" He said "Good I hate running them you can run them from now on. Sure beat the wheelbarrow duty I was on up until then.


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

JD Dave;504056 said:


> Usually the employer just lets you drive it and he see how you make out. If your good he hires you.


 Hey how ya doin there Jake? Ya all think you could take that MICHIGAN L320 around the lot without takin any cars out?

Ah hell, you only hit one, you got the job!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

SteveJ;504245 said:


> Hey how ya doin there Jake? Ya all think you could take that MICHIGAN L320 around the lot without takin any cars out?
> 
> Ah hell, you only hit one, you got the job!


That one is small than my Grandpa's Case W26LF I drove this many time but love it so he sold for 7,000 dollars because his bad health but they are bad shape it need starter fluid to get engine run in summer.


----------



## fitch (Jan 24, 2008)

i dont see why you should have a problem with running the loader!?! if ya know what your doing, then you should be able to atleast prove yourself. Unless the company is union, you shouldnt need any special license! However if they are union such as myself.... then your goin to need to be part of the Local to operate any piece of equipment that they may have. Its union rules and regulations.... big fines are involved to the company if they set someone in the seat who is non union! So from what i read, you may want to check on the fact if they are lookin for you to be a brother of that local or if they are jus lookin for you to have a certificate stating you know the hazards and basic controls to the machine. Overall if you have been running them, and know what your doing..... you should be up front with that, and ask you prove yourself! but it could be for insurance purposes as well... so keep that in mind. streetfrog gave some pretty good resources, in which you could find local dealerships and see what they have to offer as far as training courses go.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Little Jon;504105 said:


> There are only one or two states that require a special license to operate heavy equipment with mass being the one that I know about. As far as Mich, no you dont need a license, however, with the way things are going, eventually every state will probably require a license of some sort. Some schools are crap. But there are also good schools that teach alot, I went to the ATS school and would recommend it to anyone looking to do this.
> 
> In mass you didnt need to go to a school for your hydraulics license, now you do. They just passed that last April or may.
> 
> Also, I beg to differ on a ss being the easiest, I would say a loader is by far the easiest. Gas pedal, Brake, Steering wheel (just like a car), and joystick for bucket.


I probably find the skid steer easiset to operate because that's what I started out on, but I do agree about the loader. All the same pedals and steering wheel that we're used to using anyway.

You wanna talk about tricky? How about putting a 4" crown in a road with a CAT D4..


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

ChevKid03;506318 said:


> I probably find the skid steer easiset to operate because that's what I started out on, but I do agree about the loader. All the same pedals and steering wheel that we're used to using anyway.
> 
> You wanna talk about tricky? How about putting a 4" crown in a road with a CAT D4..


Thats one thing I cant do, is finnish work, give me a dozer and Im fine blazin the trail, but I cant finnish grade with them. I have more respect for you guys that do that than youll ever know.:salute:


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to put my two cents in and say that i would agree with the skid steer being the easiest...I started out with a cat 268b..It is the slowest but most manueverable machine to plow with...after plowing two storms with it on my school routes, my boss advanced me to the cat 430it with the 10 foot plow doing neighbor hoods...and im 17.

____________
2003 sierra 2500hd
2001 suzuki sv650s
2001 xr200


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I have to ask, if you're only 17, how are you legally operating a loader in Mass? You have to be at least 18 to get a hoisting license to run those machines.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

itd be nice if i proof read what i wrote, i am 18..sorry for the confusion


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok that makes more sense lol


----------



## Danhoe (Oct 15, 2007)

The sky trak machines are the only machine in Michigan you need to have a license to operate. The only school in Michigan for heavy equipment operators is the union school in Howell & good luck getting into that school, I heard it is years to get in there & you need to be in the union to get in. Dan


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

ChevKid03;506318 said:


> I probably find the skid steer easiset to operate because that's what I started out on, but I do agree about the loader. All the same pedals and steering wheel that we're used to using anyway.
> 
> You wanna talk about tricky? How about putting a 4" crown in a road with a CAT D4..


hey chevy that should be easy if the road crew has it staked for the operator to follow or better yet most of the road crews here use GPS assisted dozers SWEET


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

StoneDevil;534126 said:


> hey chevy that should be easy if the road crew has it staked for the operator to follow or better yet most of the road crews here use GPS assisted dozers SWEET


I'm actually glad GPS wasn't used because it turned me into one HELL of a dozer operator.... and not to toot my own horn, but a good operator isnt easy to come by....I guess having a boss that drills you left and right for every mistake sometimes make you stronger...


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have safety certificate licenses for different equipment but have not ever needed them except for the boom fork one. OSHA check. I opp dozers, loaders, back hoes, and track hoes ive never needed any thing and have never been offered any insurance break for any thing other than saftey stuff. My buddy went to one of those schools and graduated and didnt get a job or any respect when he was out in the job market. I can honestly say they didnt teach him a thing about dozer opperating!


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

yea i looked into that nevada school of construction, and have heard nothing but bad reviews from people stuff being stolen, to them only having the crappiest equipment and enough for four people to run, when if u go to the site it shows all brand new equipment and there classes are packed....they wont stop emailing me and calling me to apply haha


----------

